# Warn or Viper winch?



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm torn on which to buy. On one hand, I hate having to replace something with the higher end product because I went "cheap" the first time. On the other, I hate spending twice the money when I don't have too .

The winch will primarily be used for plowing, probably 75%-90%. I can get a warn winch for about 30% off retail (good to have connections!) but that's still close to double the price of a viper from motoalliance. Any thoughts?


----------



## beats workin (Dec 30, 2009)

i have a viper on my atv so far so good!? last year worked good but i lost the dial the selects freespool?? on the good note i was able to easily find it online, when the one craps out i think ill spend the extra $$ for the assurance, that is unless it last for a while ive only had it for a year so time will tell, same as you 75 percent of the use is plowing, good luck


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

My buddies and I all have viper max's now and use them from snow plowing to pulling out of some nasty muds pits, so far great luck. I'm very impressed and woods reccomend viper even if they were the same price but as economical as they are viper all the way for me

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Just to let you know, they make a roller for pulling straight up on the plow that has a bottom roller twice the size of the other ones. It is supposed to take some of the stress off the cable and roller. The rollers were seized on mine when I got my rhino so I replaced it last year along with the cable. I went with synthetic because I got tired of the steel breaking and fraying and poking me when I touched it. I never got to use it yet though. I will report the failure or success when I try them out.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I got the viper max with the syn rope on my outlander max. Have had it 2 years now. Its been underwater many times and still works great in the winter for plowing snow.


----------

